# 1..2...3....or what?



## Bluedacious (Feb 9, 2005)

I've wanted an aquarium for a long time now. After blabbing about it, someone bought me a 1 gallon tank. My question is...how many fishes can I put in the tank? 

Based on what I've been reading, it seems that I can only put one....but I think 1 fish might get lonely.

I'm a learning newbie...sorry!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The only think you can comfortably keep in there is 1 betta. With a one gallon you cant easily maintain the water perameters, and you cannot keep a heater in there. A 1 gallon is alot more work than a 10G.

Bettas like to be alone, as they fight with other bettas. With one betta you will be able to bond with him. Lots of people can get their betta to eat off their hand and are excited when their owners come up to the tank.


----------



## Bluedacious (Feb 9, 2005)

Lexus @ Wed Feb 09 said:


> Bettas like to be alone, as they fight with other bettas. With one betta you will be able to bond with him. Lots of people can get their betta to eat off their hand and are excited when their owners come up to the tank.


Oh, how cute!...LOL I guess my little 1 gallon is good for a starter?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yup a good starter....
Bettas have quite the personality! Plus there are many varieties to choose from!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I recommend that even bettas deserve at least an 10g tank (but nobody seems to agree with me..).
If you decide to get a betta in the 1g tank you have to do at least 2 water changes per week to keep him happy. So be thorough.


----------



## Bluedacious (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmm... 1 gallon IS really small. Why not get a 10 g to start with, it will be much easier and you can offer some small fish better space. In 10 g you could keep a small group of tetras (always at least 6-8 of the same species) besides the betta.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

Why cant you keep a heater in a 1gal? ive done it for a long time with my male betta breeders just get a very small type and put it on low.


----------



## Bluedacious (Feb 9, 2005)

Definately will think about a 10g but right now I don't have the moola. This 1 gallon tank was a gift to me...can't really tell them to take it back and give me a 10g tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

sorry heres another person that doesnt agree with you, osteoporoosi....i think a betta will be fine in a 1 gallon and that you dont need to do water changes more than once every 1-2 weeks.....good luck! :fun:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Lydia - no. 

A 1-gallon tank (with one Betta) would require water changes of at least 3 times per week. Once every 1-2 weeks would be acceptable for a much larger aquarium, such as a 55-gallon community tank. But - we are not talking about a 55-gallon tank; we're dealing with a bowl.

I do not recommend anything for a 1-gallon bowl. I find them cruel to fish, and even though it may be a Betta, these bowls wind up looking more like holding tanks than they do aquariums.

Heaters, while some may have limited success with them in such a small space, most people find that they overheat the bowl, leaving the fish stressed, or worse... fried. The combination of lack of heat and proper filtration leads many to believe 1 gallon bowls are unacceptable for fish life. 

If you wish to attempt it, I wish you good luck - but beware.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

bluedacious- i say go for it. if people keep bettas in those little cups like at the fish stores, then what is wrong with a 1 gallon?


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

fishfreaks @ Thu Feb 10 said:


> if people keep bettas in those little cups like at the fish stores, then what is wrong with a 1 gallon?


Because in fish stores they are kept that way *TEMPORARILY*. But at home you are supposed to offer them a good and natural environment for *the rest of their life*. See the difference??
The bettas live some 2 years at best, after buying... so it really is not fair for them to be kept all the time in such a small space as 1 gallon! Sorry!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

aquariumfishguy-nooooooooo!!!!!!! jk......just out of curiosity though, why do you comtradict me all the time?? am i really that much of an idiot???


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

If you post something that is off, I correct it. I would expect the same back, and in fact have been corrected by others. Nobody is an idiot (well... nobody here on the forums). 

It is known fact that if you do a water change on a 1 gallon bowl once every 2 weeks, ammonia is going to build up. If the tank (bowl) is not able to cycle, then you must do regular water changes, often.

Anything under 5 gallons should not be cycled, IMO.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

MB75 @ Thu Feb 10 said:


> The bettas live some 2 years at best, after buying... so it really is not fair for them to be kept all the time in such a small space as 1 gallon! Sorry!


Actually, some people would consider 2 years to be a little too premature for departing this earth in regards to betta’s. All of mine have lived 4.5+ years, many passing on around 5 yrs of age.


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Good point, now that I think of my bettas, I have had them for several years, too. And also several generations


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats to you! What size aquarium are they in?


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

bettas should be kept in a big tank like a 10 g they will be stressed because of all the terriorial space they have to guard.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I assume by the way you posted this, you meant, "betta’s shouldn't be kept in big tank like a 10g".

And that is yet another myth, not proven by anybody. Like all fish, bettas have their own personality. Some act different than others. However, the vast majority does not act out just because they have a bigger aquarium. In fact, many of the longer living bettas were kept in something other than a bowl.


----------



## Bluedacious (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, I've stirred up quite a controversy here. 

What if I get the Betta and keep it in the one gallon till I have the money for a bigger tank?

And on that now...what kind of fish are good buddies for Bettas?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have my betta in a 55g with 
angelfish
corydoras
clown loaches
black neons
black skirt tetras
guppies
mollys
platys
albino rainbow shark

and he seems to be quite fine. although there is alot of space to get away from fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Wow, I've stirred up quite a controversy here.


Thats why they call it the fighting fish. :lol:


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

aquariumfishguy @ Thu Feb 10 said:


> Congrats to you! What size aquarium are they in?


I suppose this was a question for me. I have several tanks for bettas splendens.

In my 30 g tank there are several adult female bettas, one adult male + several juveniles of both sex. In addition there are 11 dwarf rasboras and about 8-10 albino corydoras + an albino bristlenose.

I also have 10 g spawning tank which at the moment holds lots of fry. Soon I will begin moving the biggest ones to the 30 g tank.

In my 17 g tank I have one betta splendens adult male and 7 betta coccinas.

So, as you can see, I DON'T USUALLY NEED TO JAR MY BETTAS :wink: 
They live in the 30 g community tank until they are sold. Young males do get along well together as long as there is an adult alpha male in the tank. Sometimes I do get my "jars" going, and guess what? They are about 3 g each! There I can keep some males alone when necessary, e.g. if one grows long fins very slowly in the same tank with an alpha male. In this case, just 2 weeks before selling them is enough to grow out the fins.  
Also I might make them spawn in a 3 g tank and after the fry is freeswimming I give them a 10 g tank.

BTW I also have two more wild betta species in other tanks:
Betta falx few adults plus some fry in a 10 g with no other fish altogether about 8-10 of them. 
Betta pugnax 4 adults which continuously spawn in a 70 g tank, with them 18 harlequin rasboras, 2 male angles (about 8 years and 5 years of age), 10 corydoras sterbai, 2 male bristlenoses. In these tanks the pH is around 5.5 and the fish have all magnificent colours. :shock:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

a Betta in a 1G tank would be fine if you keep the water warm. Walmart carries a small heater for a small tank. A 100% WC once a week would work as long as you don't over feed him, but twice a week would be better.


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

MB75 - yes I was directing that to you... it goes to show what some extra space can do for these fish.


----------



## Bluedacious (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL!!...Fish_doc, good one! 

Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

woul it b ok if i kept a betta in a 3.5 gal with no heater? i live in syd, australia btw.


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

Bluedacious @ Wed Feb 09 said:


> I've wanted an aquarium for a long time now. After blabbing about it, someone bought me a 1 gallon tank. My question is...how many fishes can I put in the tank?


Hmm, I'm sorry to say that, but you can't put any fish there. It's too small, absolutely. You should buy a bigger tank. It's also easier to start with a bigger tank, did you know that?  

And google and all, I wouldn't put any fishes smaller than 10 gallon tank. Bettas can live in a small tank, it's true, but like all fishes they would be happier and live longer in the bigger tanks. You wouldn't like to live in a cupboard all you life, would you?  Think about that... It's the same thing.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

aquariumfishguy @ Thu Feb 10 said:


> If you post something that is off, I correct it. I would expect the same back, and in fact have been corrected by others. Nobody is an idiot (well... nobody here on the forums).
> 
> It is known fact that if you do a water change on a 1 gallon bowl once every 2 weeks, ammonia is going to build up. If the tank (bowl) is not able to cycle, then you must do regular water changes, often.
> 
> Anything under 5 gallons should not be cycled, IMO.


actually i am kind of an idiot....i probably shouldnt post stuff unless im absolutely sutre about it....i have kept bettas in 1 gallons before and he thrived and did very well....that was before i actually started getting into fish keeping...but if you think thats too small, ok


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well what I think is the fish live longer in better conditions. And obviously, the water in a 10-15 gallon tank (vs. a 1 gallon bowl) is going to be better.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Lexus @ Fri Feb 11 said:


> I have my betta in a 55g with
> angelfish
> corydoras
> clown loaches
> ...


Really? My friend introduced an Angel fish into her 20 gallon and it attacked her Betta, she had to move him back into his bowl


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Some bettas are plain buttheads, same with angels.... my angels were juvies and were introduced first then the betta. They are not recommended to be kept together though,


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

They do have diverse personalities... thats for sure. Angels and bettas are both known for this. All you can do is hope for the best when buying them.


----------

